# 1989 GT Karakoram



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Finally got the bike together. Thanks to all who helped me pin it down as a '89 model. All original except for the saddle and tires. Mountain LX group, Araya grey anno rims.
The seatpost got messed up because of a burr on the seat tube, so if anybody has a 26.4 seatpost they don't need....


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

I like it. I had one of those back in the day. around the same year - mine was purple haze if I remember the color correctly


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm not usually a fan of red and yellow together...but I like it.

I like the fact that it's pretty much all stock too. Very nice.


----------



## Joe Sausagehead (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow - great blast from the past - I had a very similar bike; same color, logos, etc., but I think mine was an '88 and had a different parts group. Very authentic - nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## retrobikeguy (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice :thumbsup: 

I had a nice 1991 elite version with the 'midnight sky' paint job, then some git nicked it :madmax: 

Memories


----------



## Reelchef67 (Aug 21, 2011)

Here's my 89" love mine dearly has a few mods..


----------



## tweeder82o (Oct 1, 2018)

*Refreshed*
















New brake lever + indexed front shifter, new cables, new front brake, new tires, and new chain.


----------

